# Bmx Cruisers....



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone out there was runnnig a 24'' BMX, I was looking at the DK General Lee to compliment my 26'' rig. I think they would offer all that a bmx does, in the way of pegs and the like, as well as be big enough to be comfortable, as I never liekd the real feel of a 20''.Anyone have any expierence?

Maybe the sun shine upon your heads and the wind be at thine back...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I rode my cruiser today 

It's fun as hell, and will keep you from becoming a sloppy rider.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yea 24" are sick. actually call around, at my LBS they used to have a norco 1hun completly rigid. running on 24" it was a perfict hybrid of BMX and mountain bike, feels really good too. the DK is a pretty sick bike, they rail like no other in the skateparks. also check out the haro backtrail X24 I rode one of those about half of my dirtjumping time this weekend, sick bike.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Sittin', What sort of bike is that, and waht setup are you running in terms of wheels and that sort of thing, and yah, the more I think about the the 24'' Bmx would be nice to have for goofing around while i could switch my 26'' back over to a little more trail duty, but still SS and all of that.Sweet.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a Mosh frame I found on eBay for $40. 
It has 180mm GT cranks (profile style). the wheels I built myself. The hubs are really old specialized sealed bearing, The rims are araya on the front and a Sun on the back. GT stem, Free Agent forks, planet X pedals. V-brake in the rear and an old ACS boa on the front.
The only thing I would like to change is the fork. My old cruiser had a fork that raked out slightly, and might have been a hair taller. The fork I have now makes the front wheel feel like it's undeneath my feet almost. It makes the bike extremely manuverable, but slightly sketchy too.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

sittingduck said:


> It's a Mosh frame I found on eBay for $40.
> It has 180mm GT cranks (profile style). the wheels I built myself. The hubs are really old specialized sealed bearing, The rims are araya on the front and a Sun on the back. GT stem, Free Agent forks, planet X pedals. V-brake in the rear and an old ACS boa on the front.
> The only thing I would like to change is the fork. My old cruiser had a fork that raked out slightly, and might have been a hair taller. The fork I have now makes the front wheel feel like it's undeneath my feet almost. It makes the bike extremely manuverable, but slightly sketchy too.


Duck, have you considered knocking a suspension fork down to 63mm or somehting? It would rake you oput nicely and give a little forgiveness up front. You'd probably need to run some 2" riseres instead of the bmx bars (and thus, you'd need a new stem) but it might be a really nice setup. I saw a guy riding at Rays last winter on a General Lee that had an 80mm suspension fork on it and the ride was actually quite nice.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Thats pretty interesting....It sure would be different.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I have an 03 firefly i could try that with.... soon as my buddy gets done borrowing it, I might just try that.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

I debated the whole 20" vs. 24" thing for a while. I rode a couple friends 20 inchers in the park and they felt REAL foreign. I kept looking at those tiny wheels and I thought I was on my 5 year olds Barbi-bike. Then I rode a friends Union Cycles "Molly Migure"....OMG! 
24's are where it's at! 
I just got my General Lee Wednesday and I LOVE IT. I have'nt had it in the park yet,but I'll hit it up Sunday and post a review. The parts group on the General Lee is less than steller, but what can you expect for a $250 complete bike. 
If you decide to get one, loose the stock chainring and freewheel. I went with 30x15 micro-drive and it's perfect. And loose the seat post as well (the stock is a "wally world" steel post)
Other than that it's an awesome deal for the money. Full cro-mo frame and fork and decent wheels and componets.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

ok well I ****ed up see next post...


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Alright Mr. Berry, if that is your real name,

Whats your inseam and your overall height? Also isn't 30/15 a little slow, I mean thats the same ratio I run on my 26'', hmm dunno about that. Also, I wanna hear more!


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm 5'-6", 150lbs, 31" inseam.
I really wanted to go 30x14 but you cant use a 14t cog on a standard hub. It has to be a flip-flop hub. It seems to be a good gear for me. I guess I'll find out Sunday if it's too short of a gear for the park. The only manufacturer that makes a 15t freewheel for a standard hub is ACS. (that I know of) You might want to start sourcing one soon. I luckly found one in a buddy's extras bin.
Oh....loose the stock pedals as well. THEY ARE JUNK!!!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I know one thing I need to read up about hubs, I assume the ones on the G.Lee are "regular" rather than a "flip-flop". Also, I am not worried about makein this into a super fashionable micro geared BMX, just somehting for tooling around with, any how DICTA has has a chromoly "freewheel" that you can get in a 14t it's only 2 pawls though so I imagine it's somewhat on the weak side. Also I'd have to as what you think about the fit, i am about 6'1'', or 6'5'' with my afro, so I wondered what you bmx folk may think of that. Also are the pedals the standard iron cross dk pedals? So yah, like totally.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Here it is with micro-drive and Eastern pedals installed. Those two changes make it look SO much better than stock.
I'm going to add right hand side DK pegs in the next week or so.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

No, the pedals are Wellgo junk w/ the non-replaceable pins.
As far as the size, just put 7" rise BMX bars on it. The stock 5" bars are almost to high for me.
As far as the micro-drive......you will need it if your dropp'n into a vertical ramp. There is VERY little clearance with the HUGE 37 tooth chainring.
Be careful with the DICTA freewheel. Make sure it will work on a standard hub. I made the mistake of ordering a 14 tooth not knowing that it would not work on this hub.
If I'm not mistaken, 15t is as small as you can get for a standard hub.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

BTW....If ya wanna see my friend Clavin's super pimp'd Molly Miguire, it's featured on their home page. I HATE CALVIN! 
http://www.unionstreetbikes.com/


----------



## Tyrus (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like the idea of getting a 24" cruiser, and would do it in a heartbeat if I had any money for it. I really miss running around town just cruising, hitting anything that looked like a jump or obstacle, and keep thinking about it. But I am broke. I would get out the old 20", but I have this problem.... I am still fearless, too fearless on it, and I am a bit too old now to be that reckless. Though if anyone knows where I can get a really cheap (like free) or let me make extended small assed payments, by all means, speak up.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help, cran too bad you dont live in SoFla.I was more worried about the legnth more than the height of the bars, and that Lee looks pretty sweet, I want the black i think so i can get some pink gear.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Tyrus,
*NEVER* let go of the fearlessness. I'm *40* years old and still ride park, freeride,DH and aggressive XC. It's REALLY cool when kids at the skatepark and our FR park say, "Wow! Your my dads age!" My response, So why isnt HE out here playing with us?
Why dont you save some cash, buy a cruiser frame and 24" wheels and use the parts from your 20" bike?

Epschoenly,
With a 21" top tube, I dont think it will be too small. Plus, you could always put an extended stem on it.
Thanx for the compliment on my ride.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280005160949
http://tinyurl.com/jznlk


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Damn Duck,
NICE RIDE!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cranberry said:


> Tyrus,
> *NEVER* let go of the fearlessness. I'm *40* years old and still ride park, freeride,DH and aggressive XC. It's REALLY cool when kids at the skatepark and our FR park say, "Wow! Your my dads age!"


Haha! I'm going to be 41 next month... I know EXACTLY what you are talking about there.....


----------



## otv010 (May 22, 2006)

i've been lookin for bmx cruisers and similar in norway for som time now with close to no luck. all i can dig up is a dragonfly one 24`.. 
it looks okay and stuff, but i am kind of sceptical about the toughness of it. if my suspicions are correct it would be very little bike for the money.. the alternative would be building a bike from scratch, but i dont think i can afford it. 
dargonfly one 24 i can get here in norway for about 300£ or 560$


----------



## Tyrus (Jun 14, 2006)

Cranberry, I haven't let go of my fearlessness, I just know for a fact that my old 20" can't take what I can do with my size now. As for your idea, while reat, is sadly not possible, I have recently had a whole pile of medical bills land on me (wound up in a hospital last fall for a previously undiagnosed blood pressure problem, without insurance) so now I am barely even able to pay rent and eat, most times I rely on others to be able to eat. As for parts from the 20" I don't even know if I can, it's an old 1989 diamondback viper. A shitload has changed since then. I have thought about it, and really want to change a lot around to be able to, but where I live, it's too expensive to live. Anyone know a good low cost place to live? Preferably with decent riding and not a lot of big hills that I have to go up? LOL


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Tyrus said:


> Anyone know a good low cost place to live? Preferably with decent riding and not a lot of big hills that I have to go up? LOL


*Charlotte, NC* To quote a friend of mine from Rodderdam, "Charlotte is the city in the forest." 
As far as riding, there are TONS of trail systems, 2 skateparks in the city, and a couple of FR parks only a short drive away. As well as a few _hidden_ jems. (DJ and FR spots)
The cost of living isnt too bad. I bought a 1800 sq. ft house with a 20X20 wired and airconditioned shop/garage on 3/4 of an acre for $130,000 a couple of years ago. I'm not on the ritzy side of town but i'm not in the hood either. There are tons of new and existing homes on the market and they seem to be very reasonable. 
The winters are not too bad, maybe snow 2-3 times a year and the average temp in the winter is around 45-50 degrees. 
I'm 2 hours from the mountains (Pisga National Forest is incredable for MTB's) and only 3 hours from the coast. 
I dont know where your currently at, but put Charlotte on your list of places to think about relocating to.

WOW! Talk about post derailment...


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

After todays ride I would suggest to anyone that is interested in a reasonably priced 24" park bike to get the DK General Lee. It's an awesome bike for the money. Carves like it's on rails, pumps through the bowl with precision and jumps like a MTB. It's not too big for the pipe either. I love my newest girl. I need pegs so I can grind!!!


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

You don't need micro drive to drop into a ramp. 44/16 was the common gear on ramp bikes for decades. My 26er has 36T and my 20 has 38T. You just need to learn to drop in correctly. Which means not rolling straight in angle the bike up to the coping then turn into the ramp and your sprocket will miss, or if you want to go straight in do a small wheelie off the edge then slam the front down.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

ihatemybike said:


> You don't need micro drive to drop into a ramp. 44/16 was the common gear on ramp bikes for decades. My 26er has 36T and my 20 has 38T. You just need to learn to drop in correctly. Which means not rolling straight in angle the bike up to the coping then turn into the ramp and your sprocket will miss, or if you want to go straight in do a small wheelie off the edge then slam the front down.


I'm new to the pipe thing so rolling in was a BIG challenge at first. Now I just hop in. Kinda like a bunny hop but both wheels hit the tranny at the same time. But you are correct, you dont NEED the micro-drive if you know how to drop in. It just took me a little while to learn the right way to do it. Thanx for the advice though.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The smaller your chainring is, the better, IMO. Less chance for a big tight spot in your chain, less chance of it bending on a failed abubaca, etc.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

can someone comment on grinding on a 24'', it is somehting I've always wanted to learn so I was wondering if it is harder on a crusier rather than a twenty incher? 

Ok, also hey Cran how's that 30/15 working for you?


----------



## Tyrus (Jun 14, 2006)

I would consider Charlotte, other than I have this issue with heat, and south generally means more heat. Though if for some reason it doesn't get so hot, I could, though affording to move is next to impossible for me. So I will make do with where I am for now.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Epschoenly said:


> can someone comment on grinding on a 24'', it is somehting I've always wanted to learn so I was wondering if it is harder on a crusier rather than a twenty incher?
> 
> Ok, also hey Cran how's that 30/15 working for you?


It works great for me. I didnt think it was too short. I didnt feel like I was spinning to much.

Grinding on a 24"? I dont see where is would be any harder on a full ramp. If your riding a ramp tha's not FULLY vert, the wheels may get into the transition. I'll let you know when I put peg's on the Lee. (Next week or so)


----------



## Tyrus (Jun 14, 2006)

I would suppose street grinding would just require a bit taller objects (minimum that is) to grind on. Either way, if your used to 26" wheels, the bike is still gonna feel small and flickable. Last time I jumped on a 20", I was over animating my motions, cause I was so used to a much bigger ride. It was sort of fun relearning though.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Grinding is pretty much the same with big wheels, you just have to lean the big over maybe a little more, but not much. Main difference is that your crank arms may be lower than the center of your hubs, such as my Steelhead. This means that 50-50s are done on one peg (dropout in my case) and maybe your crank arm or BB-shell (I have a couple huge fender washers and grind those). Smiths, Feebles, Pedal, Sprocket grinds all flow about the same big or small wheels.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

How much was the lee? and whats a pretty good ride that I could upgrade for cheappppp


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> How much was the lee? and whats a pretty good ride that I could upgrade for cheappppp


If i remember correctly it is 259.99 at dans comp. Yah thats what it is for this years model you can get the old ones at discount too. I can't wait to get paid.


----------



## Tyrus (Jun 14, 2006)

Epschoenly said:


> If i remember correctly it is 259.99 at dans comp. Yah thats what it is for this years model you can get the old ones at discount too. I can't wait to get paid.


Dan's comp? And how discount on the older ones?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Dans Comp is at danscomp.com, an online bmx store about the best, and the discount is thiret bucks so that means they are 229.99, i do believe that is correct. Another notable onlin Bmx retailer is Albes Bmx, dont remeber their website off hand but, they have some stuff.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

how this http://www.danscomp.com/101096.php?cat=BIKES# its cheap which i like


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Um, that bike only has a chromoly downtube. At least get the whole front triangle chromoly.

BMX Mailorders
www.albes.com
www.trendbmx.com
www.staff-bmx.com
http://shop.chenga.cc/catalog.cfm?catalogId=39


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> how this http://www.danscomp.com/101096.php?cat=BIKES# its cheap which i like


Well for one thats a 20 incher, not a 24, and yah for the same money you can find a 100% cromo bike, save yourself the shame of taking a cromo DT bike anywhere.

Also, does anyone have any experience with free agent bikes? Especially, the hellcat 24''.


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

ok this might be a noobish question but i want to get into urban/dj/park through a 24', i want to get a 24 general lee http://www.dkbicycles.com/bikes/bikes.html and get a suspention fork http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=113&IDOggetto=28043&LN=UK&Sito=mtb, the reason i want to do this is because i want a 24', ss, and this is fairly cheap... will it work, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Read through this thread, yes I think it was brought up that yes soemone has done it.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just got my 24 General this Friday and took it to skatepark that night. I can't tell how good it felt compared to my 26 GT. The bike felt awesome. Rigid took about an hour to get use to, but then you don't even notice it( I ran my fork stiff). The pedals were alright in my opnion. They pin could be better but I sort of like not being glued to the bike, although not there I felt like no footers were more possible. I would say that was my best ride in a park, and I am still getting use to it. By the way about 6'2" and felt pretty comfortable on the bike. You do lean over the front of the bike a little more, but it made it more flickable. I am not planning on up grading anything besides a longer brake cable and a front brake. When it brakes I'll replace, but I don't see that happening soon


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

wel i want a 24' single speed hardtail and it seems like a 24' bmx with a suspention fork sounds the best deal... and the genera lee sound like a great bike


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

the DK GL 24" is a good deal. so far I am really impressed with the frame and, surprisingly, the wheels. things that didnt impress me were the forks and bars both of which are in the scrap bin already. that said, i am pretty hard on equipment. (read: i am about the most unsmooth rider on the planet.)

on another note, you older guys, how long have you been riding BMX? I rode BMX as a kid, but spent the last 20 years racing XC and cyclocross. I have been riding BMX again since this spring, but it beats the bujeezus outta me. my wrists and ankles are killing me. is this just a problem with my smoothness or is it a problem with age. i am 34 btw.

my DK GL 24":


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

well if i do get a dk gl 24' with marz d street would that be considered a mtb or bmx?


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

ninjaman said:


> well if i do get a dk gl 24' with marz d street would that be considered a mtb or bmx?


i would consider it a bad idea. how tall is that d street fork? putting that on a bmx bike is gonna make a mess of the geometry. super high BB and raked out front...

That said, it's your bike do what you like.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

I would agree that putting suspension on the general a bad idea. A couple of times leaning back a little like I do on my 26 I felt the front slip while turning. WIth a susp fork I think you would be really screwed. Not to metion when you roll up a quarter pipe you might fall back(did that Wed.).


----------



## billslowski (Aug 4, 2006)

why are so many pepes scared of 20's ??? where do you think the dj thing started..... I used to have 3 higher end 26ers.... notice that was past tense. the only bike in my garage is a 20. im 6'1" tall and 35 years old. Ive riddin mountian bikes all over the US- Mount snow, Killington, all over New England, colorado, Idaho, Montana, Washington state, and Texas. Im not at all doggin on Mountain bikes but dont know why pepes dont give them a chance anymore. Sure they take a lil bit to get used to again but much more impressive seeing someone hit a big DJ or huck off of a nice drop on a 20 VS a full squishy bike.


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...Folder=208&IDOggetto=29402&LN=UK&Sito=usa-mtb

there is the d street, i would use if for dj and a little urban and park, on the dk g lee


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Matthew,

Anything that can be done on a hardtail can be done on a 20, and just about anything worth doing can also be if your wacky enough to do it.

Riding a larger wheel is faster, and the wheels have more give, which makes things a bit eaiser and softer.

I think overall it takes less overall skill to be considered good on a 26" or 24" than it takes to be consider OK on a 20"

So in short they ride big wheels because they have low testicular fortitude!

IMHO



billslowski said:


> why are so many pepes scared of 20's ??? where do you think the dj thing started..... I used to have 3 higher end 26ers.... notice that was past tense. the only bike in my garage is a 20. im 6'1" tall and 35 years old. Ive riddin mountian bikes all over the US- Mount snow, Killington, all over New England, colorado, Idaho, Montana, Washington state, and Texas. Im not at all doggin on Mountain bikes but dont know why pepes dont give them a chance anymore. Sure they take a lil bit to get used to again but much more impressive seeing someone hit a big DJ or huck off of a nice drop on a 20 VS a full squishy bike.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

that fork is designed for 24"mtbs. the general lee is a bmx. i the frame is more compact than a mtb frame.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

i find the cooler.than.thou.cuz.i.rock.20s vibe funny as ****. because it really IS about the bike, right?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

chuffer said:


> i find the cooler.than.thou.cuz.i.rock.20s vibe funny as ****. because it really IS about the bike, right?


Not cooler, just MoRe eXTReMe!!!!!

LOL


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

But, BMX cruisers also have sharper angles than most suspension corrected frames. Adding a little suspension to the front might not feel that bad when compared to an actual MTB frame. Get a used 24" off ebay or something and slap on a D Street or something else with short axel to crown and give it a go. If it sucks throw the rigid back on and learn to land correctly.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

*tire pressure for BMX cruiser*

I recently bought a 24" cruiser to play around with. I've been mountain biking and road biking for over a decade but never had a bmx. I'm a bit confused by the air pressure recommendations for BMX. In checking out some BMX forums I see that most riders "claim" to be running 90 psi or more on their bikes (beyond the range of most tires) because they claim it prevents pinch flats and rim damage (I'm sure it does). I'm generally running about 40 (and sometimes less) in my mountain bike and just can't beleive you need to go all the way to 90+ to prevent pinch flats on a fat tire bike. Granted, there probably are some differences with running a 20" wheel, but 90psi just seems a bit extreme to me. Is this just one of those things that just worked it's way into the BMX community and is mindlessly accepted as necessary or is their some real reasoning behind this?

I first set up my 24" cruiser at about 45psi and it seemed fine. After reading all this 90 psi stuff I thougt I would push mine up to 65 (the tire's max) just to see how it felt (thinking maybe these BMXers know something I don't). Well it felt really friggen hard and even goin off a little 1 ft drop (on concrete) did a number on my wrists (yeah I realize I'm used to front suspension on my mtb). I think I may try something like 55 rear and 45 front for a while and see how that does.

I didn't want to ask this question on the BMX forum because they all seemed pretty set in their ways, but I'm wondering what MTBers that also ride BMX have to say about this.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

People run hard tire 'cause it rolls faster.

I would recommend about 50 in the back and 45 in the front. Comfy enough and still fast.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Riders with a BMX background such as myself ride high psi to avoid pinch flats and to decrease rolling resistance. I run 80 front and 100 rear on tires that have 65 psi as the sidewall max. You need that much pressure when you are landing stalls on one wheel on small corners. Abubacas and Fufanus put a lot on pressure on the tire in a small spot.

If you are hurting your wrists doing 1 foot drops you aren't landing correctly. Dropping to flat your rear wheel should come into contact with the ground first with your legs absorbing most of the shock from the landing, your front wheel should be higher up as you come off the drop almost like a standing wheelie position and then drop down after the rear wheel impacts.

I've dropped 5+ feet to flat on my BMX and my fully rigid MTB with high psi and have never had any wrist pain.

I'm 31, been a BMXer for 18 years, a MTBer for 4 year, and big drops are a weekly thing for me.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I'm aware of the technique issues (my first bmx and my first trip to the skate park, I don't think I impressed anyone) and I didn't injure my wrists, I could just tell they were taking a real pounding and thought lower tire pressure would have been better. And at 45 yrs old, I may be a little more sensitive to the impact. I guess I still have a hard time accepting that you can pinch flat a fat tire with 65 psi in it even hitting a sharp concrete edge with your full weight (assuming you're not Andre the Giant). Now don't anyone get defensive, I'm not accusing anyone of lying, I'm just having a hard time getting my mind around the pure physics of this one. I'm playing with the BMX primarily because I've seen BMX bring a lot of innovation to mountain biking over the years and thought it wouldn't hurt me (no joke intended here) to check it out. I just think a little lower pressure would help your body as well as your bike and would even give a little better bounce on bunny hops and similar stuff. Who knows, maybe in a few years everyone (but me) will be going 100 psi on mountain bikes.

Also, my cruiser came with a 39/17 chainwheel/freewheel combination which seems ok for the skate park and little dirt jumps but really sucks riding the bike to the skate park or trails. Is this pretty standard for this type of bike? Is anyone running a bigger chainwheel?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i personally dont like the general lee there are many better choices out there i like the haro group 1 SX 24 better but just look around but if you really like the general lee get it


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Weight x Speed + Edge = Pinch Flat. I've seen pinch flats even at 100 psi. Just work on your smoothivity.

39/17x24 = 55" which is the BMX norm

I ride at 58" because I have my bikes set up for the local downhill BMX track. Still feels good everywhere else.

39/16 would put you there.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Are you riding the Kenosha or Racine skatepark?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried it at the Kenosha skate park (which is incredibly small). I really didn't get it for the skate park and doubt I will spend much time there. I've just been riding it around town trying bunny hops and manuals and looking for anything that resembles a little jump (not finding much). I've only had it for a little over a week. I'm used to clipless pedals so learning to bunnyhop and jump with flats is challenging, but I'm trying. I will still spend the vast majority of my time on my mtn and road bikes, but playing with the cruiser has been fun. I bought it to have a little fun and maybe pick up some techniques that will help my mtn biking.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

I run 60psi in my and haven't come close to pinching it yet. Then again I also suck and probably don't come close to the stuff these other guys are throwing down. 
If you are just starting out run it as high as you feel comfortable and as you progress to tricks that put more pressure on you tire, pump them up higher.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Excellent! I was supposed to take the train up from Chicago last year to ride the Kenosha park, play in the Velodrome, then ride the 10 miles to Racine to ride that park. I've yet to ride Kenosha, but I have ridden Racine which is hella fun. Maybe take your cruiser up there since Kenosha's is small.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you would have been disappointed if you traveled for the Kenosha skate park in Washington Park because it is soooo small it hardly even gets used by the locals. Washington park itself is kind of interesting because of the steep terrain and the velodrome. I'm not sure the velodrome offers any play opportunities on a bmx but it's fun to fly around the high banked turns on a road bike (gets boring after a few laps though). Technically, I don't even think the velodrome is open for public use. There is a sign that says something like "unauthorized use prohibited" but there is nothing that says what "unauthorized use" is.
There are "plans" for a new skate park in Kenosha. The site claims it will be built in 2006 but I'm a bit skeptical, especially since their website has not been updated in a while. I'm thinking their fund raising hasn't gone as well as hoped. You can check it out at http://www.basik.info/index.htm[/URL


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

We were going to hit it just to do it since the Metra line ends near it, then we were going to race each other around the velodrome winner gets all their "beverages" bought for them when we get back to Chicago. Check the link in my sig. Come down and ride with us maybe?


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

I from Chicagoland area Plainfield to be exact. Sort of far from the City, but close to CPX. Any suggestions for parks about 30 minutes around my area, or spots for urban.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I'd suggest getting on the Team Sally website's forum and talking to one Mr. Kevin Marley as he lives in Plainfield as well. FYI, Team Sally are the guys behind the building and digging at CPX.


----------

